# Your Top Five Slingshots



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I know that many of you have pretty big collections but what are your top five favorite slingshots that you own. I suppose you can choose based on any criteria (best shooters, most comfortable, best to look at) but if you had to narrow it down what would they be?
Here's mine:









Top left: The Performance Catapults SPS. Truly the closest thing to one perfect slingshot that I've ever had.

Bottom left: A little natural sent to my by Dayhiker and leathered up by me. This frame introduced me to the joys of both naturals and small frames. It was the first "little" one that I could really shoot and I still am practically "unmissable" with it.

Center: Natural of unknown wood sent to my from Scotland by Harson as a raw fork. My rock shooter in it's favorite configuration, #64/333 chains. Big and crazy but a really good rock chucker

Top right: Another one from Dayhiker, his "Lever" design in multiplex with oak and cherry grip. Far and away my favorite hammer-grip slingshot. I have a bit of a bum-thumb on my frame hand and this one gives me something to shoot when it hurts too much to finger-brace. A truly fantastic shooter, very accurate and comfortable.

Bottom right: Ring-FInger Hunter designed by Bill Hays and executed by me in ghetto-fab HDPE and electrical tape. My first and still favorite "micro". Perfectly pocketable, very comfortable to shoot. An outstanding design. This one changed the way I shoot. I used to always close one eye to aim. With this slingshot I didn't have to, just raise my hand to the target and shoot. Soon I began shooting all my slingshots this way and it's improves my accuracy across the board.

That's my top five. A top 10 would be harder, I have alot of GREAT slingshots!
Let's see what you've got


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Here we go- dankung axe hunter, pocket predator pocket hunter, tabbed maple hunter I made, eucalyptus hunter I made and da best- SPS. The eucalyptus hunter is batting 1,000-I've only shot 4 shots thru it, all four were kills.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

In no particular order:
My most recent MBBS
Green Dragon
Hrawkeye
Laminated Blue/Black Acrylic Dragon
Bubinga MX Ergo


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a very tough one,...
Every ss I own has its own qualities, and characteristics making it hard to narrow it down to only 5.. but here goes..
Top to bottom in no real order:
Bullseye classic in solid ebony
Bullseye pistol grip
Bill hays by rapier (where you at Rapier?)
Scallops by milbro
Bullseye classic in seamed Blackwood.

These are my (today) my favs, but again its hard to choose 5 from my reasonable stash of fantastic. shooters


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

My Axiom
My SPS
My EPS
My Purple Heart Hammer Hunter .

These 4 will remain with me for life and I can't decide which one I like or even shoot the best I just know that I'm more consistant and accurate with these 4 than i am with any of my other 40 .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My Current top five are! -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/911-target-star-mod/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/899-flatman-ii/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2482-3-way1/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/904-im001319/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/912-copy-of-nova-6/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice stuff fellas.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My top 5...(yes, there are 6 in the pic, but I will get to that) ...this week... are, from the top center:









AKM Orias with pseudo tapered 2040s and a super sure premium pouch. Very easy to pull and has been very accurate for me.

Wingshooter's SRS with 2040 single tubes and a nubuck pouch. A lot of fun to shoot and very accurate.

Flippinout's Poly Axiom Tactical set up with Tex's latex and a Supersure Superpouch.

Flippinout's Maxim Poly Tactical in 2 different configurations: I couldn't choose between the 2
1) With Tex's latex and a Supersure premium pouch.
2) With Tex's latex and a Supersure Superpouch set up like M J's tab style flats It really is a nice shooting rig.
Both are very accurate and super comfortable to shoot. I have no trouble using them for longer practice sessions.

Wingshooter's Recurve Hunder with 2050 single tubes and a pigskin pouch. Fits my hand like a glove and the 2050s are good with larger ammo.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I can narrow it down to 3.

SPS
Moorhammer
Flipkung


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Here,s my pics of mine


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

My top five are a continually sliding arangement. But here they are from top left to bottom right.

*Bushmaster* - Feels great, shoots great, and has excellent aim points for me. At this point, it is my favorite.

*P-39 Airacobra* - It is a simple design and the frame is very light weight. I am very accurate with this frame as well.

*Popsicle Shooter* - For shooting bb's nothing else I have compares. Great for just plinking in the back yard.

*Hornet* - This was designed specifically for using #64 office bands and is very fun to shoot. Accuracy is nice.

*Spalcan* - If I had a tank to shoot, this would be it. The frame is sturdy and I think if I could be large enough bands on it, I could shoot a baseball. Nice, simple, and accurate.









It was a hard choice but I had to go with the frames that I shoot the most. If it were the top 6 I would have included my Trumark FS-1.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

That's strange, all mine are from Flippin' Out.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

ERdept said:


> That's strange, all mine are from Flippin' Out.


That's not strange at all I have 4 flippinout's myself absolutly fantastic slingshots .


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Am i the only one that gives his 'extra' catties away normally to local kids or lads at work? i always feel a bit bad hoarding my shooter's when i know other people will enjoy them, on the other hand they are some nice collections you all have there.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, if I had some cheapies, I would. I think I paid $100 or more for each. So will only give them to my descendants.


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> That's a very tough one,...
> Every ss I own has its own qualities, and characteristics making it hard to narrow it down to only 5.. but here goes..
> Top to bottom in no real order:
> Bullseye classic in solid ebony
> ...


Mate can you get quality wood ones like this locally or are they imported?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bootneck said:


> Am i the only one that gives his 'extra' catties away normally to local kids or lads at work? i always feel a bit bad hoarding my shooter's when i know other people will enjoy them, on the other hand they are some nice collections you all have there.


By standards around here I don't have that many (20 or so). Almost all of them that I keep were gifts or trades with friends and mean more to me than just a regular slingshot.
I give away all of them I make unless they shoot really, really well for me.


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

these are my 5 favorite with slingshots all the time I practice shooting

the orange ergo I manufactured
ergo small is the work of chaneke
and the other 3 are works of Chepo.

greetings.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And a very good looking bunch they are! -- Tex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

These are the one's I take out most often. Some I shoot marbles through and some rocks. All homemade except of course for
the Flatband catty, made by Gary. Cheers.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

bootneck said:


> Am i the only one that gives his 'extra' catties away normally to local kids or lads at work? i always feel a bit bad hoarding my shooter's when i know other people will enjoy them, on the other hand they are some nice collections you all have there.


Probably one of the nicest gestures one can do in this sport/hobby, pass it along to someone unsolicited and unsuspecting. That's what keeps
this hobby alive both now, and in the future.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

from Left to Right-
First trade I ever did... a white oak natty from dayhiker
Second trade I ever did... one of Andy's first caddys
Cherry/Purpleheart minihunter I made and shoot all the time
Oak Natty gifted to me from maomao, I can't miss with this one!
Finally the Chalice I just recently finished, my favorite because I shoot great with it and I believe it to be my best work to date...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Kwala said:


> That's a very tough one,...
> Every ss I own has its own qualities, and characteristics making it hard to narrow it down to only 5.. but here goes..
> Top to bottom in no real order:
> Bullseye classic in solid ebony
> ...


Mate can you get quality wood ones like this locally or are they imported?
[/quote]
The majority of my makes are from Aussie hardwood.. I get Tazy oak, Blackwood, Jarrah etc all for free







due to my work...also leather, lead


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I have only 3 slingshot designs I use.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my "Fave Five" of the slingshots I actually shoot... note, numbers 1 and 3 are shot far more often than anything else I own... also they're banded up in silver due to a wrist injury right now:


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Here's my "Fave Five" of the slingshots I actually shoot... note, numbers 1 and 3 are shot far more often than anything else I own... also they're banded up in silver due to a wrist injury right now:


Very nice bill.

I like #4

Can you detail what that one is all about?


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

ERdept said:


> Here's my "Fave Five" of the slingshots I actually shoot... note, numbers 1 and 3 are shot far more often than anything else I own... also they're banded up in silver due to a wrist injury right now:


Very nice bill.

I like #4

Can you detail what that one is all about?
[/quote]

And #2 can this be purchased with the forks to take bands .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Lard said:


> Here's my "Fave Five" of the slingshots I actually shoot... note, numbers 1 and 3 are shot far more often than anything else I own... also they're banded up in silver due to a wrist injury right now:


Very nice bill.

I like #4

Can you detail what that one is all about?
[/quote]

And #2 can this be purchased with the forks to take bands .
[/quote]

I had a chance to get a feel for the # 2 at the Nationals in Illinois. MJ had one there. I inquired about it because I Loved the fit and feel but forgot it was strictly a tube shooter and wasn't into it being strictly a tube shooter so I dropped my pursuit. Yet the arrow shooter looks to be real close if #2 was given band accepting forks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just can't say... I tried, but...


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is my 5 
no1 la cholita I made this 2 weeks ago fitted with tabs & looped 1842s an amazing shooter
no2 my saleos from Andy this is perfect in every way
no3 mutant ninja a trade from Charles love it
no4 Ringer fitted with looped 1842s a trade from MJ this is a truly unique shooter i keep with me everyday ,
no5 my own oak hunter fitted with yew but cap 107s for tabs and 1745 looped tubes
i like them all for there various different reasons.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm really pleased by the response to this thread, all of you guys have posted slingshots that anybody would be proud to own!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ERdept said:


> I had a chance to get a feel for the # 2 at the Nationals in Illinois. MJ had one there. I inquired about it because I Loved the fit and feel but forgot it was strictly a tube shooter and wasn't into it being strictly a tube shooter so I dropped my pursuit. Yet the arrow shooter looks to be real close if #2 was given band accepting forks.


The ArrowShot Ergo (in Shared Designs Forum) and the TubeShot are very similar... I'll send you an ArrowShot Ergo along with the other one.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The Lard said:


> And #2 can this be purchased with the forks to take bands .


Sure thing, PM me and we'll get you fixed up... of course my plate is pretty full right now, but I'll get to it as soon as possible.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

this is mine



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

N - fastest tu use
S - most accuracy
W- the strongest and most beautiful
E - favorite for a reason (is my projekt







)
centre - most a handy - I always have it with you


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

kooniu said:


> this is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am glad you like my slingshot i made for so much to put it in your top 5
thanks man


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

My five.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Third one on top right is very cool BM


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

My Top five (in no typical order)

My Axiom 
My EPS
My SPS
My Hammer Hunter 
My Top Shot .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not exactly my top 5 ... but i enjoy shooting these four the most.
Scallops (top right) is my favourite and has been for the past 6-7 months.


----------



## walran (Oct 8, 2012)

I just bought a new shooter and having never shot a forked stick before like Dennis The Menace I am excited to give it a try with both tubes and flat bands. I grew up with the Wrist Rocket and I am curious why there aren't any of those mentioned here? I would think that some of them would be very powerful with multiple bands as well as accurate enough for hunting with? I have been looking at this one on Ebay..



















This one intrigued me, Henry said it the Toucan wasn't very comfortable for him and this one seemed like a good one for a beginner who has never used one of these fork types before. I am eagerly awaiting delivery!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

$42 + $32 shipping sounds pretty crazy for a "Die-Casting Aluminium Stainless" e-bay special. I can think of about 15 different slingshots from the guys on this site that I'd buy for that kind of money before that one.
I like pocketable slingshots, though. Maybe it's awesome.


----------



## walran (Oct 8, 2012)

That is pretty steep but I remember using them as a kid and it seemed that accuracy was pretty decent with the wrist brace and that you could pull a stronger set of bands back as well. I just rarely see anyone talking about them and wondered why we don't see them when I would think that you could have a stronger pull than a forked slingshot? Does accuracy suffer?

I have bought from this site from "Tex" and am eager to get my stuff! I also bought this Maxim Champ one:









I feel like a kid all over again wanting to get my toys! I'm 49 too. Going to Guatemalan jungle in a few weeks and will take one or two with me.


----------

